# How To Get Likes on Your Facebook Page



## millerrocks11 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a facebook page, for my newly created brand Koala Klothing. I was wondering how to get likes on this page, like should I post it different places, because you can't post it on youtube or other forums. Basically, I need help advertising my company and driving people to my website. 
If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated. 

Also if you could like my facebook page that would be wonderful!

Koala-Klothing

https://www.facebook.com/koalaklothing123


----------



## Insomnify (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you heard of Koalacore clothing? They have an extremely similar motto/abt section but not exactly the same designs so I'm not gonna assume you're ripping them off explicitly, just noting the resemblance your start up has to an established brand. I know their website uses the tagline "we are all animals" already.

To get likes on fb, start by inviting your friends to like the page


----------



## kylesmith025 (Sep 28, 2012)

Agree! Sending invitation to your friends is a good way to start.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

most high volume likes or followers on a site are fake. you can hire a company to create them for you. 

other than that, an organic growth will take longer.


----------



## alby (Nov 14, 2012)

Are you basaed in Australia
My experience to get likes from any one including such places as facebook is to do it the old fashioned way........get lots of experience, do great work, give exceptional service. That way you deserve to be "liked".



millerrocks11 said:


> I have a facebook page, for my newly created brand Koala Klothing. I was wondering how to get likes on this page, like should I post it different places, because you can't post it on youtube or other forums. Basically, I need help advertising my company and driving people to my website.
> If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also if you could like my facebook page that would be wonderful!
> ...


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

It is always better to get Facebook likes the organic way, as there is a better chance they are actually interested in your product.

That being said, I can recommend some companies that offer a cheap paid service to get you Facebook likes if you want to go down that route.

Nath


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Tag your friends in a photo of a design you think they might like. Their friends will see it. I find most will like the photo but not the actual page.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

How to Convert Facebook Fans Into Paying Customers | YoungEntrepreneur.com


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Make your page interesting - don't just post links to your website or pictures of your designs - people will get tired of being sold to all the time. Use your page to talk about your company, to talk about things that will interest your friends and fans and to let people get to know and like your company and your brand. You can talk about your products too, but don't always make selling the focus. Talk about how a design was created, or why you created the brand, or how you pick the shirts you use. Let people get to know you. 

Aside from page content, follow strategically. Figure out who your target market is and then friend people in that market, and follow pages that cater to that market. You don't want tons of fans who don't care about your product, you want a group of fans who do care what you sell and what you have to say. Organic growth of your fan base will be slower, but it will generally result in a better quality of fan.


----------



## jphiladeng (Nov 5, 2010)

The old fashioned way is the best way! When I sell shirts I have a little flyer thing that I put in that says "Like Us On Facebook" and I give them a coupon code so they can use it next time. People who buy things off me will generally check out my Facebook page.

Also get involved with your customers too! Some of my customers will post them wearing my designs right on my FB wall. You know they will tell their friends.

That has worked for me. Hope that helps


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Your site is pretty simple without content as well you need to change the design. Color combination is not professional to be honest.


----------



## socialpinplus (Nov 16, 2012)

if you have a solid and strong page of facebook and you update your page daily bases than you attract many people for liking your page when you have many liker's on  facebook like than they liker's convert into your website traffic because facebook is most popular site of social media.

free facebook likes


----------



## Eostig (Jul 15, 2012)

Like everyone has mentioned the organic way may be slower but you will create a loyal fan base and that is key. Also regarding your brand its never good to use other artist work (the tiger tee) it can ruin your brand.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

You want people who like your page because they like your apparel and are possible customers not just a bunch of people liking the page. While we only have 2,300 fans so we can't really speak to getting a lot of fans, but contests are always a good way.


----------



## ObSoLeTE pLaNeT (Jan 29, 2011)

You can use QR Code flyers, go to the chrome store in google chrome and download an app call QR code generator type in a URL and it makes a QR code which people could scan with there smartphone
You can make a facebook, twitter, google+, YouTube and pinterset QR codes


----------



## ObSoLeTE pLaNeT (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is What I'm talking about the pic 

i have a video on you tube too!!!

Obsolete Planet #007 QR Codes - YouTube


----------



## wandadetee (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

I think that contest is a very good idea!!!

Kiss,

Wanda

http://www.facebook.com/UzumakiTK?fref=ts


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

binki said:


> most high volume likes or followers on a site are fake. you can hire a company to create them for you.
> 
> other than that, an organic growth will take longer.


I disagree with you. FaceBook has a pretty good system that sorts those 'fake' pages out. I can tell you that I know quite a few pages that have well over six-figures in fans who are all organic. You just need to know what you're doing.


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

From my experience, running simple contest and giveaways are the fastest way to grow your fan base on a facebook fan page.
There are different strategies on doing that, but one of the strategy that I find useful is...

1. Create facebook events to invite users and encourage them to invite their friends as well. Remember, encourage but not require.
2. Create simple landing page for your leads to opt-in to your contest and giveaways.
3. Inform your leads that the winners will be announced on your facebook page and the best way for them to be notify is to like your page.

Make sure you following the facebook guideline, which changes quite often:Facebook Guidelines


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

gruntstyle said:


> I disagree with you. FaceBook has a pretty good system that sorts those 'fake' pages out. I can tell you that I know quite a few pages that have well over six-figures in fans who are all organic. You just need to know what you're doing.


ok. I did say to go organic but the fakes are still out there. 

Fake Facebook 'Like' Crackdown Leads To Popularity Drop For Some Pages 
This Flaw In Facebook Lets You Create As Many Fake Likes As You Want - Business Insider
Celebrities With The Most Fake Facebook Likes - Business Insider

and how to do it

Google


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a good question, i also want to know how to get more likes on facebook pages.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

I also want to know how to get more likes on facebook pages


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

I am totally against "Fake Likes" because you are putting time and money into something that doesn't have much business value. 
"Fake Likes" don't turn into revenue. 
Revenue comes from real people, put the efforts on delivering quality contents and attract a quality fan base.


----------



## MAtshirts (Dec 4, 2012)

What has always worked for me is integrating facebook/twitter into the actual webpage. Its very easy to put a "like" button on your webpage. Make you website exciting and visually stimulating and people will be more prone to "like" your facebook page. Also dont over spam messages on your facebook page, people will get annoyed with that very fast. I usually just use it for promotions, special deals, events, etc.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Im not sure how you could get fake likes. I know you can pay for them via ads, but still those arent as good as organic growth. We have grown from about 5, 000 likes at the begining of this year to today, we will hit 35, 000 fans.

The method is to create or post something that people will want to share. When your fans share it, their friends will see it and maybe like your page. Its not easy and takes a lot of work, but it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## wandadetee (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you all for your post and informations I read somewhere that one of the best way to increase your like is to ask for. Then ONLY If you think that my first T-Shirt's collection deserve your like, don't hesitate to support me on my facebook page : http://www.facebook.com/UzumakiTK?fref=ts


Best regards,

Wanda


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

MAtshirts said:


> What has always worked for me is integrating facebook/twitter into the actual webpage. Its very easy to put a "like" button on your webpage. Make you website exciting and visually stimulating and people will be more prone to "like" your facebook page. Also dont over spam messages on your facebook page, people will get annoyed with that very fast. I usually just use it for promotions, special deals, events, etc.


I couldn't agree more. Your product, unfortunately, isn't the first thing users see. They need to be drawn in with other things, including your website.


----------



## rosieswift (Dec 25, 2012)

FB ads are the best way .... you can get more then 5000+ likes in $50 depends on country you are targeting.. ..


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

rosieswift said:


> FB ads are the best way .... you can get more then 5000+ likes in $50 depends on country you are targeting.. ..


Have you done this before? That seems really high. I haven't heard of someone gettting this great of success before. 

I just had some success with getting likes by paying the owner of a large page in my niche to share posts from my page (and I chose which posts). My posts were worded in a way to not take them to my website but to get them to like my page.

In about 3 days I have gone from about 50 likes to over 600 right now. It is working out to be about 5-7 cents per like so far.

The bad part right now is that the page is a worldwide page and a high percentage of the likes are coming from countries that are not my target market.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

You're on the a good start. Find your crowd and then find a way to capture that audience. Make sure you are genuine in your posts and make them sharable. Shares is the most important thing you can do.


----------

